# [SOLVED] mdadm raid1 sync resync e desync...

## alegioit

ciao a tutti,

ho un problema con il serverino che ho creato per un ufficio...

Dato che il proprietario ha le braccine corte non ha voluto comprare un bella scheda raid hardware, ma mi ha imposto di creare un fakeraid con mdadm...

L'array è composto da due semplici WD caviar green da 500GB l'uno.

L'array è stato creato correttamente ed era perfettamente funzionante. Durante il trasporto si è leggermente smollato il cavo sata di un hd e, di conseguenza, alla successiva accensione l'array si è degradato.

Me ne sono accorto solo dopo alcune ore ed ho quindi dovuto risincronizzare i dischi.

E' andato tutto perfettamente: la sincronizzazione è avvenuta in poche ore ad una velocità di 40-50MB/sec.

Dopo circa un mesetto mi arriva una mail informandomi che una partizione del disco è andata fuori sincronia. Provo a risincronizzarla e procede tutto normalmente.

Dopo un altro mesetto arriva un'altra mail che mi informa che ben due partizioni si sono desincronizzate ( si vedeva anche prima del desync dato che lavorandoci sopra alcuni file davano errori di copia, era tutto lento, ecc... ).

Ho deciso subito di mandare in fault tutto il disco a cui appartenevano le partizioni desincronizzate e di ordinare subito un disco uguale a quelli presenti nell'array.

Dopo pochi giorni mi armo di buona volontà, prendo il disco nuovo e procedo alla sostituzione.

Sostituisco il disco, accendo, parte gentoo e procedo alla risincronizzazione e bam...

Non si schioda dai 2-3MB/sec ed adesso è arrivato ad andare a 300 KB/sec... mi ci vogliono due settimane a questo ritmo...

Non so da cosa possa dipendere. Il disco sostituito era quello guasto ( secondo mdadm... ) ma gli sto dando una ripassata con badblock e non trova nulla di strano... che mdadm abbia abagliato ed io abbia tolto quello non guasto?

Adesso devo andare, stasera vi posto più informazioni!

Grazie in anticipo!Last edited by alegioit on Mon Aug 08, 2011 2:50 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## djinnZ

 *alegioit wrote:*   

> fakeraid con mdadm

 Non è detto che hardware sia meglio (con linux, non con altri OS).

Personalmente, dato il costo dei dischi preferisco avere un disco di sistema non raid e mettere in raid 0 e 1 le aree che mi interessano.

 *alegioit wrote:*   

> si è leggermente smollato il cavo sata di un hd

 Mi pare di intuire che sei su un sistema low-cost, un minimo di informazioni in più non guasterebbero, ma ho avuto diversi problemi di connessione dati ed alimentazione con le unità sata. Dipendeva dalla pessima qualità dei connettori della MB e della PSU.

Non è che nei log del sistema hai qualche errore di comunicazione ricorrente con i device?

Bada che la geometria di default di fdisk dovrebbe essere cambiata (nuovo default -c=nondos -u=sectors da meno di un anno) e quindi potresti avere qualche problema (partizione raid leggermente più piccola? di 1536 giusti giusti? un fdisk -l non guasta).

 *alegioit wrote:*   

> che mdadm abbia abagliato ed io abbia tolto quello non guasto?

 possibile, ma tieni anche conto che i nuovi WD hanno qualche problemino di compatibilità (ora non ricordo cosa ma era un problema di geometria). Sicuro che sia esattamente lo stesso?

----------

## alegioit

ciao, grazie della risposta.

Vi posto qualche informazione in più.

fdisk -l

/dev/sda (primo disco dell'array)

```

Disk /dev/sda: 500.1 GB, 500107862016 bytes

255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 60801 cylinders, total 976773168 sectors

Units = sectors of 1 * 512 = 512 bytes

Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes

I/O size (minimum/optimal): 512 bytes / 512 bytes

Disk identifier: 0x0ac413ee

   Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System

/dev/sda1   *          63       80324       40131   83  Linux

/dev/sda2           80325    21061214    10490445   82  Linux swap / Solaris

/dev/sda3        21061215   419537474   199238130   83  Linux

/dev/sda4       419537475   976768064   278615295   83  Linux

```

/dev/sdb (secondo disco array)

```

Disk /dev/sdb: 500.1 GB, 500107862016 bytes

255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 60801 cylinders, total 976773168 sectors

Units = sectors of 1 * 512 = 512 bytes

Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes

I/O size (minimum/optimal): 512 bytes / 512 bytes

Disk identifier: 0x00000000

   Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System

/dev/sdb1   *          63       80324       40131   83  Linux

/dev/sdb2           80325    21061214    10490445   82  Linux swap / Solaris

/dev/sdb3        21061215   419537474   199238130   83  Linux

/dev/sdb4       419537475   976768064   278615295   83  Linux

```

/dev/sdc (disco su cui viene effettuato il backup dei dati)

```

Disk /dev/sdc: 500.1 GB, 500107862016 bytes

255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 60801 cylinders, total 976773168 sectors

Units = sectors of 1 * 512 = 512 bytes

Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes

I/O size (minimum/optimal): 512 bytes / 512 bytes

Disk identifier: 0x9b0dd588

   Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System

/dev/sdc1              63   419441084   209720511   83  Linux

/dev/sdc2       419441085   976768064   278663490   83  Linux

```

Mi puzza davvero molto che i dischi ( sia quello vecchio che quello sostituito ) abbiano identificatore 0x00000000.

smartctl --all

/dev/sda

```

smartctl 5.40 2010-10-16 r3189 [x86_64-pc-linux-gnu] (local build)

Copyright (C) 2002-10 by Bruce Allen, http://smartmontools.sourceforge.net

=== START OF INFORMATION SECTION ===

Model Family:     Western Digital Caviar Green family

Device Model:     WDC WD5000AADS-00S9B0

Serial Number:    WD-WCAV9L929839

Firmware Version: 01.00A01

User Capacity:    500,107,862,016 bytes

Device is:        In smartctl database [for details use: -P show]

ATA Version is:   8

ATA Standard is:  Exact ATA specification draft version not indicated

Local Time is:    Mon Aug  8 11:28:20 2011 CEST

SMART support is: Available - device has SMART capability.

SMART support is: Enabled

=== START OF READ SMART DATA SECTION ===

SMART overall-health self-assessment test result: PASSED

General SMART Values:

Offline data collection status:  (0x84) Offline data collection activity

                                        was suspended by an interrupting command from host.

                                        Auto Offline Data Collection: Enabled.

Self-test execution status:      (   0) The previous self-test routine completed

                                        without error or no self-test has ever

                                        been run.

Total time to complete Offline

data collection:                 (11760) seconds.

Offline data collection

capabilities:                    (0x7b) SMART execute Offline immediate.

                                        Auto Offline data collection on/off support.

                                        Suspend Offline collection upon new

                                        command.

                                        Offline surface scan supported.

                                        Self-test supported.

                                        Conveyance Self-test supported.

                                        Selective Self-test supported.

SMART capabilities:            (0x0003) Saves SMART data before entering

                                        power-saving mode.

                                        Supports SMART auto save timer.

Error logging capability:        (0x01) Error logging supported.

                                        General Purpose Logging supported.

Short self-test routine

recommended polling time:        (   2) minutes.

Extended self-test routine

recommended polling time:        ( 138) minutes.

Conveyance self-test routine

recommended polling time:        (   5) minutes.

SCT capabilities:              (0x3037) SCT Status supported.

                                        SCT Feature Control supported.

                                        SCT Data Table supported.

SMART Attributes Data Structure revision number: 16

Vendor Specific SMART Attributes with Thresholds:

ID# ATTRIBUTE_NAME          FLAG     VALUE WORST THRESH TYPE      UPDATED  WHEN_FAILED RAW_VALUE

  1 Raw_Read_Error_Rate     0x002f   200   200   051    Pre-fail  Always       -       0

  3 Spin_Up_Time            0x0027   207   191   021    Pre-fail  Always       -       2650

  4 Start_Stop_Count        0x0032   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       69

  5 Reallocated_Sector_Ct   0x0033   200   200   140    Pre-fail  Always       -       0

  7 Seek_Error_Rate         0x002e   200   200   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

  9 Power_On_Hours          0x0032   099   099   000    Old_age   Always       -       932

 10 Spin_Retry_Count        0x0032   100   253   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

 11 Calibration_Retry_Count 0x0032   100   253   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

 12 Power_Cycle_Count       0x0032   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       67

192 Power-Off_Retract_Count 0x0032   200   200   000    Old_age   Always       -       16

193 Load_Cycle_Count        0x0032   175   175   000    Old_age   Always       -       77521

194 Temperature_Celsius     0x0022   112   108   000    Old_age   Always       -       31

196 Reallocated_Event_Count 0x0032   200   200   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

197 Current_Pending_Sector  0x0032   200   200   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

198 Offline_Uncorrectable   0x0030   200   200   000    Old_age   Offline      -       0

199 UDMA_CRC_Error_Count    0x0032   200   200   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

200 Multi_Zone_Error_Rate   0x0008   200   200   000    Old_age   Offline      -       0

SMART Error Log Version: 1

No Errors Logged

SMART Self-test log structure revision number 1

Num  Test_Description    Status                  Remaining  LifeTime(hours)  LBA_of_first_error

# 1  Short offline       Completed without error       00%        79         -

# 2  Short offline       Completed without error       00%         5         -

SMART Selective self-test log data structure revision number 1

 SPAN  MIN_LBA  MAX_LBA  CURRENT_TEST_STATUS

    1        0        0  Not_testing

    2        0        0  Not_testing

    3        0        0  Not_testing

    4        0        0  Not_testing

    5        0        0  Not_testing

Selective self-test flags (0x0):

  After scanning selected spans, do NOT read-scan remainder of disk.

If Selective self-test is pending on power-up, resume after 0 minute delay.

```

/dev/sdb

```

smartctl 5.40 2010-10-16 r3189 [x86_64-pc-linux-gnu] (local build)

Copyright (C) 2002-10 by Bruce Allen, http://smartmontools.sourceforge.net

=== START OF INFORMATION SECTION ===

Model Family:     Western Digital Caviar Green family

Device Model:     WDC WD5000AADS-00S9B0

Serial Number:    WD-WCAV9M571383

Firmware Version: 01.00A01

User Capacity:    500,107,862,016 bytes

Device is:        In smartctl database [for details use: -P show]

ATA Version is:   8

ATA Standard is:  Exact ATA specification draft version not indicated

Local Time is:    Mon Aug  8 11:29:50 2011 CEST

SMART support is: Available - device has SMART capability.

SMART support is: Enabled

=== START OF READ SMART DATA SECTION ===

SMART overall-health self-assessment test result: PASSED

General SMART Values:

Offline data collection status:  (0x80) Offline data collection activity

                                        was never started.

                                        Auto Offline Data Collection: Enabled.

Self-test execution status:      (   0) The previous self-test routine completed

                                        without error or no self-test has ever

                                        been run.

Total time to complete Offline

data collection:                 (11400) seconds.

Offline data collection

capabilities:                    (0x7b) SMART execute Offline immediate.

                                        Auto Offline data collection on/off support.

                                        Suspend Offline collection upon new

                                        command.

                                        Offline surface scan supported.

                                        Self-test supported.

                                        Conveyance Self-test supported.

                                        Selective Self-test supported.

SMART capabilities:            (0x0003) Saves SMART data before entering

                                        power-saving mode.

                                        Supports SMART auto save timer.

Error logging capability:        (0x01) Error logging supported.

                                        General Purpose Logging supported.

Short self-test routine

recommended polling time:        (   2) minutes.

Extended self-test routine

recommended polling time:        ( 133) minutes.

Conveyance self-test routine

recommended polling time:        (   5) minutes.

SCT capabilities:              (0x3037) SCT Status supported.

                                        SCT Feature Control supported.

                                        SCT Data Table supported.

SMART Attributes Data Structure revision number: 16

Vendor Specific SMART Attributes with Thresholds:

ID# ATTRIBUTE_NAME          FLAG     VALUE WORST THRESH TYPE      UPDATED  WHEN_FAILED RAW_VALUE

  1 Raw_Read_Error_Rate     0x002f   200   200   051    Pre-fail  Always       -       0

  3 Spin_Up_Time            0x0027   188   188   021    Pre-fail  Always       -       3566

  4 Start_Stop_Count        0x0032   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       10

  5 Reallocated_Sector_Ct   0x0033   200   200   140    Pre-fail  Always       -       0

  7 Seek_Error_Rate         0x002e   200   200   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

  9 Power_On_Hours          0x0032   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       48

 10 Spin_Retry_Count        0x0032   100   253   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

 11 Calibration_Retry_Count 0x0032   100   253   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

 12 Power_Cycle_Count       0x0032   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       8

192 Power-Off_Retract_Count 0x0032   200   200   000    Old_age   Always       -       7

193 Load_Cycle_Count        0x0032   200   200   000    Old_age   Always       -       10

194 Temperature_Celsius     0x0022   111   110   000    Old_age   Always       -       32

196 Reallocated_Event_Count 0x0032   200   200   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

197 Current_Pending_Sector  0x0032   200   200   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

198 Offline_Uncorrectable   0x0030   100   253   000    Old_age   Offline      -       0

199 UDMA_CRC_Error_Count    0x0032   200   200   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

200 Multi_Zone_Error_Rate   0x0008   100   253   000    Old_age   Offline      -       0

SMART Error Log Version: 1

No Errors Logged

SMART Self-test log structure revision number 1

No self-tests have been logged.  [To run self-tests, use: smartctl -t]

SMART Selective self-test log data structure revision number 1

 SPAN  MIN_LBA  MAX_LBA  CURRENT_TEST_STATUS

    1        0        0  Not_testing

    2        0        0  Not_testing

    3        0        0  Not_testing

    4        0        0  Not_testing

    5        0        0  Not_testing

Selective self-test flags (0x0):

  After scanning selected spans, do NOT read-scan remainder of disk.

If Selective self-test is pending on power-up, resume after 0 minute delay.

```

/dev/sdc

```

smartctl 5.40 2010-10-16 r3189 [x86_64-pc-linux-gnu] (local build)

Copyright (C) 2002-10 by Bruce Allen, http://smartmontools.sourceforge.net

=== START OF INFORMATION SECTION ===

Model Family:     Western Digital Caviar Green family

Device Model:     WDC WD5000AADS-00S9B0

Serial Number:    WD-WCAV9L956930

Firmware Version: 01.00A01

User Capacity:    500,107,862,016 bytes

Device is:        In smartctl database [for details use: -P show]

ATA Version is:   8

ATA Standard is:  Exact ATA specification draft version not indicated

Local Time is:    Mon Aug  8 11:30:57 2011 CEST

SMART support is: Available - device has SMART capability.

SMART support is: Enabled

=== START OF READ SMART DATA SECTION ===

SMART overall-health self-assessment test result: PASSED

General SMART Values:

Offline data collection status:  (0x84) Offline data collection activity

                                        was suspended by an interrupting command from host.

                                        Auto Offline Data Collection: Enabled.

Self-test execution status:      (   0) The previous self-test routine completed

                                        without error or no self-test has ever

                                        been run.

Total time to complete Offline

data collection:                 (11580) seconds.

Offline data collection

capabilities:                    (0x7b) SMART execute Offline immediate.

                                        Auto Offline data collection on/off support.

                                        Suspend Offline collection upon new

                                        command.

                                        Offline surface scan supported.

                                        Self-test supported.

                                        Conveyance Self-test supported.

                                        Selective Self-test supported.

SMART capabilities:            (0x0003) Saves SMART data before entering

                                        power-saving mode.

                                        Supports SMART auto save timer.

Error logging capability:        (0x01) Error logging supported.

                                        General Purpose Logging supported.

Short self-test routine

recommended polling time:        (   2) minutes.

Extended self-test routine

recommended polling time:        ( 136) minutes.

Conveyance self-test routine

recommended polling time:        (   5) minutes.

SCT capabilities:              (0x3037) SCT Status supported.

                                        SCT Feature Control supported.

                                        SCT Data Table supported.

SMART Attributes Data Structure revision number: 16

Vendor Specific SMART Attributes with Thresholds:

ID# ATTRIBUTE_NAME          FLAG     VALUE WORST THRESH TYPE      UPDATED  WHEN_FAILED RAW_VALUE

  1 Raw_Read_Error_Rate     0x002f   200   200   051    Pre-fail  Always       -       0

  3 Spin_Up_Time            0x0027   191   189   021    Pre-fail  Always       -       3441

  4 Start_Stop_Count        0x0032   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       63

  5 Reallocated_Sector_Ct   0x0033   200   200   140    Pre-fail  Always       -       0

  7 Seek_Error_Rate         0x002e   200   200   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

  9 Power_On_Hours          0x0032   099   099   000    Old_age   Always       -       932

 10 Spin_Retry_Count        0x0032   100   253   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

 11 Calibration_Retry_Count 0x0032   100   253   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

 12 Power_Cycle_Count       0x0032   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       61

192 Power-Off_Retract_Count 0x0032   200   200   000    Old_age   Always       -       10

193 Load_Cycle_Count        0x0032   199   199   000    Old_age   Always       -       3562

194 Temperature_Celsius     0x0022   112   107   000    Old_age   Always       -       31

196 Reallocated_Event_Count 0x0032   200   200   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

197 Current_Pending_Sector  0x0032   200   200   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

198 Offline_Uncorrectable   0x0030   200   200   000    Old_age   Offline      -       0

199 UDMA_CRC_Error_Count    0x0032   200   200   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

200 Multi_Zone_Error_Rate   0x0008   200   200   000    Old_age   Offline      -       0

SMART Error Log Version: 1

No Errors Logged

SMART Self-test log structure revision number 1

No self-tests have been logged.  [To run self-tests, use: smartctl -t]

SMART Selective self-test log data structure revision number 1

 SPAN  MIN_LBA  MAX_LBA  CURRENT_TEST_STATUS

    1        0        0  Not_testing

    2        0        0  Not_testing

    3        0        0  Not_testing

    4        0        0  Not_testing

    5        0        0  Not_testing

Selective self-test flags (0x0):

  After scanning selected spans, do NOT read-scan remainder of disk.

If Selective self-test is pending on power-up, resume after 0 minute delay.

```

mdadm -D /dev/md1

```

/dev/md1:

        Version : 0.90

  Creation Time : Sun Apr 10 16:45:44 2011

     Raid Level : raid1

     Array Size : 40064 (39.13 MiB 41.03 MB)

  Used Dev Size : 40064 (39.13 MiB 41.03 MB)

   Raid Devices : 2

  Total Devices : 2

Preferred Minor : 1

    Persistence : Superblock is persistent

    Update Time : Sat Aug  6 11:03:50 2011

          State : clean

 Active Devices : 2

Working Devices : 2

 Failed Devices : 0

  Spare Devices : 0

           UUID : 5ecb27e8:929f2404:cb201669:f728008a

         Events : 0.143

    Number   Major   Minor   RaidDevice State

       0       8        1        0      active sync   /dev/sda1

       1       8       17        1      active sync   /dev/sdb1

```

mdadm -D /dev/md2

```

/dev/md2:

        Version : 1.2

  Creation Time : Sun Apr 10 16:50:44 2011

     Raid Level : raid1

     Array Size : 10489349 (10.00 GiB 10.74 GB)

  Used Dev Size : 10489349 (10.00 GiB 10.74 GB)

   Raid Devices : 2

  Total Devices : 2

    Persistence : Superblock is persistent

    Update Time : Sat Aug  6 12:19:34 2011

          State : clean

 Active Devices : 2

Working Devices : 2

 Failed Devices : 0

  Spare Devices : 0

           UUID : 262e0f0a:a30c7b06:48a4fe9e:cf166300

         Events : 23

    Number   Major   Minor   RaidDevice State

       0       8        2        0      active sync   /dev/sda2

       2       8       18        1      active sync   /dev/sdb2

```

mdadm -D /dev/md3

```

/dev/md3:

        Version : 0.90

  Creation Time : Sun Apr 10 17:00:18 2011

     Raid Level : raid1

     Array Size : 199238016 (190.01 GiB 204.02 GB)

  Used Dev Size : 199238016 (190.01 GiB 204.02 GB)

   Raid Devices : 2

  Total Devices : 2

Preferred Minor : 3

    Persistence : Superblock is persistent

    Update Time : Mon Aug  8 13:52:42 2011

          State : clean

 Active Devices : 2

Working Devices : 2

 Failed Devices : 0

  Spare Devices : 0

           UUID : 23ad88ad:bb4e3253:cb201669:f728008a

         Events : 0.201023

    Number   Major   Minor   RaidDevice State

       0       8        3        0      active sync   /dev/sda3

       1       8       19        1      active sync   /dev/sdb3

```

mdadm -D /dev/md4

```

/dev/md4:

        Version : 1.2

  Creation Time : Sun Apr 10 16:51:32 2011

     Raid Level : raid1

     Array Size : 278614135 (265.71 GiB 285.30 GB)

  Used Dev Size : 278614135 (265.71 GiB 285.30 GB)

   Raid Devices : 2

  Total Devices : 2

    Persistence : Superblock is persistent

    Update Time : Mon Aug  8 13:53:11 2011

          State : active, degraded, recovering

 Active Devices : 1

Working Devices : 2

 Failed Devices : 0

  Spare Devices : 1

 Rebuild Status : 4% complete

           UUID : 8f223db5:92df81e9:bf65c924:be816eb8

         Events : 172412

    Number   Major   Minor   RaidDevice State

       0       8        4        0      active sync   /dev/sda4

       2       8       20        1      spare rebuilding   /dev/sdb4

```

Ora sta andando peggio: il sync procede a 46-60 KB/sec e tutto il sistema procede a rilento in quanto la cpu ( AMD Athlon II X2 245e 2.9Ghz 2x1MB AM2+/AM3 Regor 45W BOX ) è perennemante in waiting state.

Inoltre qualsiasi operazione che riguarda il nuovo disco ( /dev/sdb ) soffre di un lag pazzesco: se eseguo, ad esempio, smartctl --all sugli altri due mi salta subito fuori il risultato, mentre con il nuovo disco sono necessari ben 1 o 2 secondi!

Non capisco cosa possa essere! Dai log non si legge nulla se non 

```

Jul 25 13:10:17 XXX_server kernel: [1868057.860784] sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb] Unhandled error code

Jul 25 13:10:17 XXX_server kernel: [1868057.860822] end_request: I/O error, dev sdb, sector 437106419

Jul 25 13:10:17 XXX_server kernel: [1868057.861236] sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb] Unhandled error code

Jul 25 13:10:17 XXX_server kernel: [1868057.861264] end_request: I/O error, dev sdb, sector 437107443

Jul 25 13:10:17 XXX_server kernel: [1868057.861577] sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb] Unhandled error code

Jul 25 13:10:17 XXX_server kernel: [1868057.861603] end_request: I/O error, dev sdb, sector 437108467

Jul 25 13:10:17 XXX_server kernel: [1868057.861911] sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb] Unhandled error code

Jul 25 13:10:17 XXX_server kernel: [1868057.861936] end_request: I/O error, dev sdb, sector 437109491

Jul 25 13:10:17 XXX_server kernel: [1868057.862261] sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb] Unhandled error code

Jul 25 13:10:17 XXX_server kernel: [1868057.862287] end_request: I/O error, dev sdb, sector 437110515

Jul 25 13:10:17 XXX_server kernel: [1868057.862832] sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb] Unhandled error code

Jul 25 13:10:17 XXX_server kernel: [1868057.862858] end_request: I/O error, dev sdb, sector 437111539

Jul 25 13:10:17 XXX_server kernel: [1868057.863424] sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb] Unhandled error code

Jul 25 13:10:17 XXX_server kernel: [1868057.863450] end_request: I/O error, dev sdb, sector 437112563

Jul 25 13:10:17 XXX_server kernel: [1868057.863918] sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb] Unhandled error code

Jul 25 13:10:17 XXX_server kernel: [1868057.863944] end_request: I/O error, dev sdb, sector 696721763

Jul 25 13:10:17 XXX_server kernel: [1868057.863982] sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb] Unhandled error code

Jul 25 13:10:17 XXX_server kernel: [1868057.864020] end_request: I/O error, dev sdb, sector 776055491

Jul 25 13:10:17 XXX_server kernel: [1868057.864034] sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb] Unhandled error code

Jul 25 13:10:17 XXX_server kernel: [1868057.864060] end_request: I/O error, dev sdb, sector 776055619

Jul 25 13:10:17 XXX_server kernel: [1868057.864075] sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb] Unhandled error code

Jul 25 13:10:17 XXX_server kernel: [1868057.864101] end_request: I/O error, dev sdb, sector 776121171

Jul 25 13:10:17 XXX_server kernel: [1868057.864119] sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb] Unhandled error code

Jul 25 13:10:17 XXX_server kernel: [1868057.864145] end_request: I/O error, dev sdb, sector 922856003

Jul 25 13:10:17 XXX_server kernel: [1868057.864158] sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb] Unhandled error code

Jul 25 13:10:17 XXX_server kernel: [1868057.864184] end_request: I/O error, dev sdb, sector 922856131

Jul 25 13:10:17 XXX_server kernel: [1868057.864196] sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb] Unhandled error code

Jul 25 13:10:17 XXX_server kernel: [1868057.864221] end_request: I/O error, dev sdb, sector 922856259

Jul 25 13:10:17 XXX_server kernel: [1868057.864234] sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb] Unhandled error code

Jul 25 13:10:17 XXX_server kernel: [1868057.864259] end_request: I/O error, dev sdb, sector 922857115

Jul 25 13:10:17 XXX_server kernel: [1868057.864271] sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb] Unhandled error code

Jul 25 13:10:17 XXX_server kernel: [1868057.864297] end_request: I/O error, dev sdb, sector 922857291

Jul 25 13:10:17 XXX_server kernel: [1868057.864309] sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb] Unhandled error code

Jul 25 13:10:17 XXX_server kernel: [1868057.864334] end_request: I/O error, dev sdb, sector 922922435

Jul 25 13:10:17 XXX_server kernel: [1868057.864354] sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb] Unhandled error code

Jul 25 13:10:17 XXX_server kernel: [1868057.864380] end_request: I/O error, dev sdb, sector 922923091

Jul 25 13:10:17 XXX_server kernel: [1868057.864400] sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb] Unhandled error code

Jul 25 13:10:17 XXX_server kernel: [1868057.864426] end_request: I/O error, dev sdb, sector 922857363

Jul 25 13:10:17 XXX_server kernel: [1868057.864504] sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb] Unhandled error code

Jul 25 13:10:17 XXX_server kernel: [1868057.864530] end_request: I/O error, dev sdb, sector 922921811

Jul 25 13:10:17 XXX_server kernel: [1868057.864544] sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb] Unhandled error code

Jul 25 13:10:17 XXX_server kernel: [1868057.864570] end_request: I/O error, dev sdb, sector 218509087

```

che riguardano il momento in cui ha perso il sync il disco che ho sostituito.

Ho altri 3 pc in cui è presente un raid crato allo stesso modo... funzionano tutti da più di 2 anni. Guarda caso l'unico che è in un ufficio è quello che da problemi.... maledetta legge di Murphy...

Boh non so che cavolo fare... sto cercando da tutte le parti, ma non ho ancora trovato nulla. Fortunatamente non usano il server dato che sono in vacanza, ma se continua così credo che l'unica cosa possa essere reinstallare tutto a partire da zero ( cosa che non mi auguro affatto ).

----------

## alegioit

uhm decisamente c'è qualcosa che non va...

hdparm -tT /dev/sda

```

/dev/sda:

 Timing cached reads:   3276 MB in  2.00 seconds = 1638.32 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads: 258 MB in  3.01 seconds =  85.76 MB/sec

```

hdparm -tT /dev/sdb

```

/dev/sdb:

 Timing cached reads:   3312 MB in  2.00 seconds = 1655.77 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:  16 MB in  5.18 seconds =   3.09 MB/sec

```

Il problema è che /dev/sdb è il disco nuovo di pacca....

----------

## alegioit

ok ho cambiato tutti i cavi sata con dai cavi a scatto nuovi di pacca e funziona perfettamente...

----------

